# Dell Inspiron mini 1012 7 beeps on startup



## wdaband (May 24, 2012)

This is my friend's computer (so ignore the os under my name). Quite a while back, her brother spilled soda on it. It has worked since then, but then it stopped, and now all it does when you start it up is beep. You have to pull out the battery to get it to stop beeping.

She was going to get rid of it, but she let me take it so I could try to fix it. I took it completely apart and cleaned up as much of the dried soda as I could, then put it back together.

It wasn't until after I put it back together that I counted the beeps.

So my question is: Is the anything else I should try? i.e. make sure you... when you put it back together.

I don't want to put much, if any money, into this laptop.

Other info: windows 7 starter, intel atom inside


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Check RAM memory.


----------



## wdaband (May 24, 2012)

There's one in there...
What specifically should I check? I don't have another one to trade out with it, or anything.


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello wdaband,

I am from Dell Social Media and Community.

7 Beeps on your system is a CPU Failure. Let me know if you need any further assistance.

Dell-Niranjan


----------



## wdaband (May 24, 2012)

Can you replace just the CPU?


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, we can replace the CPU. 

You may contact our sales team for spare parts and verify if we have the part available or you can send the system to Dell Depot for replacement.

For contact information you can click on the following link: 
Dell Contact Technical Support

Dell-Niranjan


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

A replaceable Atom processor.. Are you sure? Cuz in my experience it's the whole board replaced, the CPU is on-board soldered...


----------



## wdaband (May 24, 2012)

That sounds like it'll cost more than I want to spend either way, so I think I'll just find one of those technology recycling things.


----------

